# DIY 110 Film Development



## smithdan (May 19, 2016)

My recent addition, a Pentax Auto 110, came with an exposed 110 cartridge.  As I have only two unexposed films of unknown vintage and wont be making a career of shooting this film format I spent a rainy day on this hack.  Modifying a reel was not a practical option.

Cut a peanut butter jar to fit the 120 size of a GAF tank..





stuffed it in the reel..


 

then teased the film out of the cassette and taped the end to the plastic cylinder emulsion side out.  Next, into the dark where the rest of the film is wrapped carefully around the cylinder trying not to overlap it.




Wash cycle,  Not too bad wrapping job.  Images are hard to see but are there.  C41 colour neg x- processed in D76 dry a bit less grey.  I shot one roll yesterday but as this worked I'll save it for when I set up to do a Unicolor Kit.





This would likely work for Advantix too.  Now to rig a mask for the scanner.


----------



## Dave442 (May 19, 2016)

I learned in the darkroom when I still had a Kodak instamatic. Found it best to just twist the cassette to break it open to get the film out.

Looks like an interesting solution. I had used an old 35mm strip of film and cut part of it away and then would reuse that strip and tape it to the narrower film to load into 35mm size stainless steel reels.


----------



## smithdan (May 19, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> I learned in the darkroom when I still had a Kodak instamatic. Found it best to just twist the cassette to break it open to get the film out.
> 
> Looks like an interesting solution. I had used an old 35mm strip of film and cut part of it away and then would reuse that strip and tape it to the narrower film to load into 35mm size stainless steel reels.



Want to try and reload the cassettes so leave them intact to carefully cut them open in the light.   Might try your suggestion of taping to a strip of 35mm stock though.


----------



## compur (May 20, 2016)

The old Kodak Kodacraft developing tanks had what Kodak called a film apron but is commonly known as the "lasagna reel," a flexible plastic strip with curly edges resembling lasagna. You just lay the film down on it and roll it up. Easy-Peezy. I've never tried it with 110 but I don't see why it wouldn't work. You can still find these tanks on eBay. Make sure they still have the lasagna included though.


----------



## smithdan (May 21, 2016)

compur said:


> The old Kodak Kodacraft developing tanks had what Kodak called a film apron but is commonly known as the "lasagna reel," a flexible plastic strip with curly edges resembling lasagna. You just lay the film down on it and roll it up. Easy-Peezy. I've never tried it with 110 but I don't see why it wouldn't work. You can still find these tanks on eBay. Make sure they still have the lasagna included though.



Remember this stuff compur, manufacturer claimed that it was easier than loading those reels, never tried it though.  Think it would  work if wiggly bits were kept away from the film.  110 exposes to within 1mm of the edge.


----------

